# My first laminated bowl



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

I am a "flat woodworker" who recently started to try woodturning.

I have made many "cutting" boards which use contrasting woods.

I decided to make this bowl, but with my background, I wanted to use contrasting woods.

I also hate to just turn away the wood because I can. Hence this piece has thicker walls than I see on other people's work.

So I am likely guilty of transgressing some written or unwritten rules of wood turning.

Bottom is hickory. Top is black walnut.

Middle is jatoba (brazilian cherry) and hickory and purpleheart. The line black line is wenge. I just happened to have some scraps on hand....

Top view.








Side view showing the indentation I ended up with for the middle assembly. I like this, even if it is not considered "correct".


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

"Correct" is whatever is right for you. Doesn't matter what anyone else thinks. That said, I like it.


----------



## Big Mack (Jan 23, 2011)

Thats a great looking bowl.I do not know what is "correct" but it looks "correct" to me;Mack


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

if yours was just like everyone elses that would be boring
yours is unique and i like it


----------



## Jesus Saves! (Oct 11, 2011)

Nice job! Never turned a segmented bowl, but would be happy if my first one looked that good.


----------



## Raselei (Jul 1, 2012)

Standard does not always mean correct, I think that is an excellent look. Well done


----------



## michelle (Jul 1, 2012)

an interesting first. if you like it, that's all that matters. Keep at it & it will get easier & fun!


----------



## gvwp (Jun 17, 2012)

Unique and well built. A nice job. Who cares about correct?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I love it and it's very well done. There is only one "rule" as far as turning goes...........be safe and have fun. As long as you followed that rule, you're good. Thanks for sharing this one, I love the indentation.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Tambotie (Jan 7, 2012)

Hi First let me say welcome to the turning vortex. 2 Did you enjoy making the piece good. 3 There are no rules in turning opinions yes, to many I am also guilty. 4 Safety is always paramount. 5 Right tool for the job same as flat work. Lastly well done niece combo of woods. Kind Regards from flat woodworker who loves turning Tambotie


----------



## NCPaladin (Aug 7, 2010)

Well I like it as it is. :thumbsup::thumbsup: I believe thin wall would have killed it, the thicker seem perfect.

Probably not what you intended (you may be horrified) but for me it would be perfect with a can of mixed nuts dumped in to have with a brew.


----------



## Horatio (Apr 4, 2012)

Wow, very nice.

The thin bit of Wenge and the lips make it look like its not solid in a good way, a trick to the eye, really cool 'effect'.


----------

